
Show HN: MapMe.io, AR platform for IoT, primarily for transportation awareness - craigm26
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;MapMe.io, a AR platform for the IoT, primarily for transportation awareness. Original motivation was to create an all-software solution for the bicyclist to be more aware of something coming up from behind - as I am mostly deaf. After a few startup weekends and intel edison incubators, I&#x27;m getting close to testing with small group of alpha users in a larger city like SF (where real-time data is available for public buses). The idea for the MapMe.io is to be the software platform where real-time notifications enhance transportation safety overall. Spotter view&#x2F;tab will access the phone camera for &quot;background&quot; of app&#x2F;&quot;foreground&quot; for user and the alerts will give relevant alerts based on user location.<p>Built on Firebase with Ionic. Any suggestions on functionality or initial impressions would be great!.
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off submitting this with
a link to your site, then adding the above text as a first comment in the
thread. Good luck!

~~~
craigm26
thanks!

------
craigm26
company website at beaconsafety.co

